# Fish for Nano tanks



## Steve_WI (Nov 16, 2002)

What kind of fish work best for nano tanks? 

I have a 5.5 gallon that I am planning out and was wondering what kind of fish would work out in a tank of this size.

I know bettas make a good fish for a nano tank but what other fish would make a good addition to a planted tank.

Thanks


----------



## Glud (Nov 26, 2002)

Amano shrimps woul be a good addition, although they arent fish.

- Glud


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Maybe a pair of guppies or something... Schooling fish wouldn't be too good because you couldn't have many in that tank. However, you might be able to keep a school of 6 schooling fish once the plants are established...

-Tim


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Neon tetras look really nice in a nano-tank. Black neon tetras, fancy guppies would also look nice. Personally, I would put 6-10 neons after the tank has been cycled.:bounce:


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I had glow light tetras in this nano tank for a while but they didn't really school in this small environment. I'm enjoying guppies and otto's as the tank's only residents right now.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Here's a picture of the guppy in his little home on my shelf. You can see an otto on the front glass on the bottom right.


----------



## Steve_WI (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys. Really appreciate it. 

GulfCoastAquarian,

I thank your tank looks great. Could you tell me the specs of the tank(size, lighting, substrate, plants,etc.)? Thanks.

Glud,

I wouldnt mind having a few amano shrimps in all my tanks, its just that I havent been able to find any around here and dont really want to pay shipping to send them through the mail. They are probably worth the cost buy I am fine with just letting my otos eat the algae and keeping my water conditions good enough to prevent algae.

Thanks again.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I would suggest PAYING the shipping if you have to... The Amano's are just great to watch and they will earn you every penny in pleasure...
I just recently picked up 6 ghost shrimp to go with the amano's... at .89 cents a piece I figured I would try them out... strange lil critters also...


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Sparkling gouramis, pygmy cories, honey gouramis, rasaboras (dwarves for really small tanks), otos for algae, a single kuhli would be nice, instead of cories, paradise fish, a puffer or 2, but, only if you pick either fast schooling fish, or don't plan on adding any other fish. There's lots of choices, my 3 gallon will have 3 sparklling gouramis, 1 oto, and 3 pygmy cories eventually, right now it's just a betta, and 3 cories. The gouramis are coming next week.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve_WI_
> Thanks for the help guys. Really appreciate it.
> 
> GulfCoastAquarian,
> ...


Thanks Steve! Here are the specs:
*Size:* 2.5 gallons
*Lighting:* 13 watt Compact Fluorescent Swing-Arm Pendant light fixture from Home Depot
*Substrate:* Kitty Litter mixed with Regular Gravel
*Plants:* Hygro Polysperma, Crypt Wendtii, Rotala Indica (not shown in picture).
*Supplements:* Yeast CO2 injected into Whisper filter. 0.5mL Flourish weekly.

The two ottos do a fine job of keeping algae in check as long as the plants are growing. In a nano tank, it doesn't take long for things to go haywire, though. When the CO2 runs out, algae can take over in a matter of days.


----------



## lawrence warnock (Feb 6, 2003)

Gulfcoast Aquarian- Man if you didn't have that net next to the tank, my first thought was it was a much larger tank.(or did you jut use a Jumbo net)


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Lawrence, I take that as a very high compliment, then! The illusion of a much larger tank is precisely what I'm after. That is a very small net, actually. Here's another picture for reference, hehe...


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

there is a list...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I vote dwarf puffer.:icon_mrgr


----------



## saint27 (Apr 27, 2006)

Did you guys realize that this thread was over four years old?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

saint27 said:


> Did you guys realize that this thread was over four years old?


Well...maybe he hasn't decided yet..:tongue:


----------

